# freebsd-boot slice not available. Impairing boot?



## pds21676 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello
I am trying to install FreeBSD 10 in a hard disk.
Following the installing procedure, I try to partition the hard drive. I follow a guided procedure, where I can create freebsd-ufs and freebsd-swap slices. However, I can't create freebsd-boot.
As consequence, in my interpretation, this results in a installation that can't be bootable. In fact the hard disk can't boot the computer which reports missing operating system.
Any tips?
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2015)

The freebsd-boot partition can only be created on GPT, so I'm guessing you've used the MBR scheme.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2015)

Missing operating system is usually an error from the BIOS indicating it did not find any bootcode in the MBR.  As SirDice says, the first step is to figure out what kind of partitioning is being used.  Boot the FreeBSD installer again, and choose Shell at the prompt.  Then type `gpart show` and show the results here.


----------



## pds21676 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello
I have tried several options, and the solution to make this installation in a scheme that not includes the use of an entire disk, is to impose a GPT type partition scheme.

My solution was therefore to on a different machine (linux running gpart), remove the entire partition scheme, and make a new one with 2 GPT (_GUID Partition Table)_ type partitions.

The first slice I have not formatted it, and the second I have applied a NTFS format. Using FreeBSD installer, there the OS is installed in the unformatted partition, using _GUIDED disk partition_ and _partition disk_. The basic information is available here in the handbook.
Thanks a lot for your replies that guided my investigations.
Best


----------

